# OTA Guide Data Theory



## FaxMan (Oct 14, 2003)

I believe I've read all of the posts regarding the OTA Guide data, but don't recall seeing this theory proposed.

Based on the actions and limitations of the OTA Guide, it seems to me that the 921 is simply looking matching the call letters (or something similar) from the DTV signal and displaying the OTA guide data from the data that is accompanying the LiL feed.

That would explain the fact that there is no digital sub-channel data, why guide data isn't available in some DMA's, and perhaps why the red dots appear in the wrong place. Taking the theory further, it would seem that if the 921 is not set to receive the LiL, it doesn't retrieve/process the appropriate guide data.

IF correct, it would indicate that in order to provide the guide data to non-LiL customers, the 921 would have to be tricked into accepting the LiL guide data without the rest of the signal.

I'm not saying that it is the best way to deliver the guide data, it just seems to clarify the picture a bit for me.

John


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Yeah, I think you've got it nailed down pretty well.


----------



## zer0cool (Nov 24, 2004)

Yeah, that's pretty much what I figured must be going on.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Some clarification is in order here.

First of all your receiver is receiving ALL channels and all guide info being sent by E*

What determines which channels you will see displayed is based on the tiers and channels turned on by your smart card. 

The fact that people who do not see the guide info who do not subscribe to the LIL channels is because the implementation was set to switch this data, in your receiver not to display, just as it does for hundreds of channels you do not see in the guide.

I believe there are four switch settings for guide info in E* receivers-
1. Those you see and subscribe to.
2. Those you see and do not subscribe to. On some receivers (in RED)
3. Those you are not authorized to subscribe to and do not see (B2B and test channels)
4. Those you can't see but are authorized to subscribe to (some foreign and special beta channels)


----------



## TonyB (Jul 5, 2004)

Thats why I posted last week that a fix to this from E* is a no brainer if they want to, since somewhere in the code is essentially something like:
If LiL=yes, then Guide data = Yes

Deleting this ONE line of code (could be in several places of course) and recompiling would immediately remove the requirement for LiL to get guide data.

The almost a week delay is obviously not a technical one - unless they either 
a) Have no intention of reversing the decision, or
b) Want to avoid a quick fix and instead add other corrections at the same time, possibly the red dot (wrong channel) problem, s/w driver for green line etc. Incidentally I no longer see the grren line. Since I have not seen any thread about that, perhaps its fixed for everybody???

Looking forward to watching Charlie tonight. Expect to be watching this thread also.


----------



## FaxMan (Oct 14, 2003)

Based on those 4 choices it sounds like LiLs are '4's.

Although the 921 sees them all, it doesn't make sense that it is storing the guide data.

As '2's, the guide data would at least be available for 'copying' to the D-OTAs.

Not saying E* will, but hey, maybe they didn't thing about it.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

TonyB said:


> Looking forward to watching Charlie tonight. Expect to be watching this thread also.


TonyB, I hope that tonights Charlie Chat isn't like the last Tech Chat that was such a farce. Regrettably, like other Charlie Chats and Tech Chats, they like to make everything look rosy and like to give information that isn't necessarily accurate. Hopefully they will provided meaningful information and enlighten us with a promise of more HD content.


----------



## TonyB (Jul 5, 2004)

Yes, I have watched it before. There seems to be about 5 mins (at most) of really interesting stuff, the rest seems to be one long infomercial - Bingo channel etc. Since dish dropped their price of the 921 I would expect them to promote it - which opens the door to the topic of what it is/does/doesn't do etc. Once mentioned, it should be fair game for questions...

I am not placing all hopes on it, just think it MIGHT be interesting... I will be logged into the chat room though FOR SURE.


----------

